# Testers Paint



## Ruby pen turning (Apr 17, 2011)

I don`t know if this is the correct place for this but is the Testers paint in the tiny bottles a good paint to use for back painting blanks?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 18, 2011)

I much prefer Delta Creative Ceramcoat acrylic paint for reverse painting blanks.  It acrylic and is not affected by CA and is considerably cheaper.  Should be available at any craft store for around $2 per bottle in hundreds of colors.  It is also thicker so it covers better.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Apr 18, 2011)

HEy Curtis thanks for the info on the Ceramcoat paints. What would be the most common colors? I found them on sale at http://www.hofcraft.com/delta-ceramcoat-sale.html for $1.15 for 2oz bottles.


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for that link. I also use the ceramcoat for reverse painting, I found a bunch on clearance at hobby lobby not too long ago. It does cover better than testers. The obvious answers for color choices are black and white, but you can also use your primary colors, silver, & gold. You can always mix your primarys to cover the array of colors in a blank.


----------



## soligen (Apr 18, 2011)

Ruby pen turning said:


> HEy Curtis thanks for the info on the Ceramcoat paints. What would be the most common colors? I found them on sale at http://www.hofcraft.com/delta-ceramcoat-sale.html for $1.15 for 2oz bottles.


 
If you get red, blue, yellow, white, and black you can match just about anything close enough by mixing.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ruby pen turning said:


> I don`t know if this is the correct place for this but is the Testers paint in the tiny bottles a good paint to use for back painting blanks?


 
I'd use Testors  if all of the paint stores were closed and berries were out of season and I couldn't make my own paint. Every "paint" failure I've had was directly attributed to Testors.

Thank you, Curtis! Cerambote is my "goto" paint...followed by cheap,spray acrylic. 

I just bought the Delta Ceramcote paint for $1.24 per bottle "on sale" at Michael's, then used the 40% off one item coupon.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 18, 2011)

*Dee's paint collection*

It good to have a wife that paints.. This rack holds 160 bottles:biggrin:
of Ceramcoat.


----------



## Timebandit (Apr 18, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> It good to have a wife that paints.. This rack holds 160 bottles:biggrin:
> of Ceramcoat.



And where would we pick up a spiffy rack like that...........


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Roy, does DEE (notice the approiate, all caps spelling of the Queen's name), make racks?

I'd like me some of those racks!!!!!


----------



## Timebandit (Apr 18, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Roy, does DEE (notice the approiate, all caps spelling of the Queen's name), make racks?
> 
> I'd like me some of those racks!!!!!




I just found them here and i am sure there are other places to find them.

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/236905873/spinner_rack.html


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks, Tim!

I'll order them, use them, but i'll still bow to the Queen

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## Timebandit (Apr 18, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Thanks, Tim!
> 
> I'll order them, use them, but i'll still bow to the Queen
> 
> Respectfully submitted.



LOL:biggrin:


----------



## Timebandit (Apr 18, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Thanks, Tim!
> 
> I'll order them, use them, but i'll still bow to the Queen
> 
> Respectfully submitted.



Just re-looked on that site and the minimum order quantity is 200......

Start looking somewhere else:airplane:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 18, 2011)

Andy and Justin the rack holds eight across and ten down on each side I think we got it a Hobby Lobby about 3 years ago IIRC it was about $40.
Andy the Queen said why make one when she could spend her mates hard earned cash to buy one, you know how royalty is.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 18, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Andy and Justin the rack holds eight across and ten down on each side I think we got it a Hobby Lobby about 3 years ago IIRC it was about $40.
> Andy the Queen said why make one when she could spend her mates hard earned cash to buy one, you know how royalty is.


 
I'll repeat my statement, in case it was mis-understood! I'll buy at "price point", but I'll still bow to the Queen, and "Gator Dundenio". I'm Southern, that's just the way we roll:biggrin:


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Apr 18, 2011)

Just got done putting a few 2oz paints in the cart and went to checkout.
Shipping is a flat $8.00ish. SO I will just go to hobby Lobby and HOPE they have it there.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Apr 18, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> It good to have a wife that paints.. This rack holds 160 bottles:biggrin:
> of Ceramcoat.


 

You are an ill man ... bragging like that and making all of us jealous over your very good fortune.  I'm going to tell Dee what a naughty boy you are being and she might just put a stop to your good fortunes :wink:

Very nice set up Roy.  Might just have to look into some of this 

Linda


----------



## G1Pens (Apr 18, 2011)

Hobby Lobby has Ceramcoat paints online for $1.27 with $3.00 shipping through 4/27. Thats a good deal if you buy several colors.

http://shop.hobbylobby.com/store/default.aspx?DepartmentId=7832

I have a HL within 10 miles and I cant drive there and back for $3.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Tim!
> ...


 
Tim: 
Most of the time, in my life's experience, reading the small print is crucial.

Most of the time, bowing to royality and acknowledging the King and Queen is a matter of protocal. In our case, I want advice from the Queen! Usually, I want advice from the King.

She keeps that "spend thrift" King in check! The Queen likely got a price less than the 200 QTY price than you suggested (but none of us would know that that..and that is why she is the Queen). If you really need the better price, I' d bet my life that "they" can do better.

I dwell on every word from them and I cherish every word.... I like the King,BUT, I ALWAYS want to know "what the Queen thinks". 

These two are battle-tested, rock-hardened, road warrors! They have "been everywhere, except the electic chair, and seen everthing, 'cept the wind". 

Most of the time, I listen to Roy. On the rare occasion that (I/We) disagree, I ALWAYS want DEE's (capitaliztion approiate) opinion.too! 

The stakes REALLY change when your next meal depends on the result of your last efforts! The game changes with 1 "up"...or 200 "up".

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 19, 2011)

Ruby pen turning said:


> Just got done putting a few 2oz paints in the cart and went to checkout.
> Shipping is a flat $8.00ish. SO I will just go to hobby Lobby and HOPE they have it there.



Every Hobby Lobby I have been in has had a large assortment of Ceramcoat.  They also have a couple of other brands of acrylic paints in the same section and they work well too.  I believe Folk Art is one of the other brands.  I use both.


----------

